# Myers, Zoeller, and King



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Zoeller is considered pretty high quality around here but they are very difficult to get help from and high on price IMHO.

I have never used a Myers or King pump but had a very good and helpful conversation with one of their suppliers in another state today.

How does Myers and King measure up to Zoeller?

2" Grinder, Duplex, 3hp, 230v, single phase.

Zoeller - 70gpm @ 39'
Myers - 90gpm @40'


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Myers pumps beat zoeller hands down, all day.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Gould's. Nothing more needs to be said.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I have a goulds motor on my k 1500


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I like Hydromatic and Myers (Another one in grinders the smaller 2hp. is that Liberty omnivore pump)


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I replace alot of Myers and Liberty pumps with Zoellers.


----------



## Flyguy199 (Sep 20, 2011)

Zoeller is my first choice followed by Liberty. Haven't ever installed a Myers so I can't comment on their quality.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyguy199 said:


> Zoeller is my first choice followed by Liberty. Haven't ever installed a Myers so I can't comment on their quality.


Zoeller are being sold at Home Depot


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Zoeller are being sold at Home Depot


When did that start?
Haven't seen them yet...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Redwood said:


> When did that start?
> Haven't seen them yet...


 Around here, Chicagoland, about 2 months ago.. was looking for common pvc fittings that they don't have and keep saying they don't make them if they don't have it on the shelf..( 3" st 45 fitting)


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

3" street 45....
No such fitting... :laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Ace Hardware been selling Zoeller for 30+ years. Home depot started about 7 months ago


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I like zoeller for sumps and Gould's for water. Not much experience with grinders.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Gould's EP0411A sump pumps are nearly indestructible. Try them and you'll never go back. I have installed many of them in place of Zoellers that have failed.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Zoeller sold out now ?? God bless it ,,,d**nit


----------



## brandon2013 (Oct 17, 2013)

That's news to me zolher pumps at the depot I've never seen them there will look next time I stop in but zolher pumps are my first choice


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

What do y'all think of little giant? Putting in there simplex package on Monday


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> What do y'all think of little giant? Putting in there simplex package on Monday


They are hard to beat on small systems.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Zoeller all the way. Best pumps


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> They are hard to beat on small systems.


Going on a shop with living quarters, not much of a demand so for the price the Little Giant Simplex seemed to be a no brainer. I'll see if it works tomorrow


----------

